# Peripheral PXAMG with harness for MKV and HD radio tuner as well whole 9 yeards...



## ceznyc2 (Oct 28, 2008)

As title states i have the whole kit with harness for mkv, the PXAMG for IPOD functionality with HD Radio tuner, which is all controlled from your deck...
More info here.
http://www.peripheralelectronics.com?ProductId=276
On the bottom depending whether you have a panasonic deck or delphi you can view instructions how this will work.
I have the new nano, and apparently this won't charge the new phones or nanos due to the fact that their charging method changed to 5V rather than the older ones which are 12V.
Up for sale, brand new tested it works great, displays all songs titles folders, looks very nice.
Have a receipt for $270 shipped to me, I'll let it go for $180 obo. Please let me know.


----------

